

Pyposterous, a Python API wrapper for Posterous - rriepe
http://github.com/thomasw/pyposterous

======
TheThomas
If you have any feedback or if you find any bugs, I would really appreciate it
if you report them with the github issues tool.

I should be able to hammer out fixes fairly quickly.

